# alquilar coches



## chaquira16

Buenos días, foreros.

Si deseo apuntarme como segunda conductora de un coche de alquiler ¿cómo debo pedirlo en alemán?
¿Y si deseo cambiar de categoría de vehículo? Por ejemplo de un modelo del grupo C al B.

Danke


----------



## ampurdan

Aquí van mis intentos:

1.- Ich möchte mich als Zusatzfahrer anmelden.

2.- Ich möchte mein Auto von Grupp C gegen ein von Grupp B umtauschen.

Son solo eso, intentos.


----------



## starrynightrhone

ampurdan said:


> Aquí van mis intentos:
> 
> 1.- Ich möchte mich als Zusatzfahrerin anmelden. (Chaquira es una mujer)
> 
> 2.- Ich möchte mein Auto von (mejor: "aus") der Gruppe C gegen eines von ("aus") der Gruppe B umtauschen (o "eintauschen")
> 
> Son solo eso, intentos.


 
Suena muy bien, Ampurdan


----------



## chaquira16

Mil gracias a los dos.

Sois muy, muy amables

Carmen


----------



## dec-sev

Auf die Schnelle ist mir nur die Englischen _co-pilot_ and _second pilot_ eingefallen. _Der zweite Fahrer_ scheint mir ein wenig seltsam zu sein. Oder?




starrynightrhone said:


> 1.- Ich möchte mich als Zusatzfahrerin anmelden. (Chaquira es una mujer)


 
Menos mal que no estamos en el foro alemán. Éste (español - alemán) tiene sin embargo sus ventajas.


----------



## chaquira16

dec-sev said:


> Auf die Schnelle ist mir nur die Englischen _co-pilot_ and _second pilot_ eingefallen. _Der zweite Fahrer_ scheint mir ein wenig seltsam zu sein. Oder?


 
Gracias por la respuesta.

Una cosita: me sorprende la diferencia entre unas y otra frase. Menuda ignorancia ...la mía, claro.



Carmen


----------

